# Having trouble programming my Aeros MX-850 with my new HD VIP 612



## tjmace (Sep 13, 2009)

Help!! I called Universal Remote and they said to try the code 122. That downloaded the buttons into my MX850, but they don't work. My MX-850 will not "learn" the buttons off of my VIP 612 remote.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Remotecentral dot com


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

MX850 "learns" only by downloading through a PC.


----------



## tjmace (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, I will check out that website. I do have it hooked up to the PC. It "learned" the other components button by button fine, but not the Dish remote. When I got the 122 code from Universal, it learned it into the MX-850, but it isn't working.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Can't speak for the 612 but I have my MX-850 programmed to control both
my VIP622 and VIP722 with no problems and full functionality.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

I think the mX-850 database only has receiver codes 1-4. Check your 612 setup (menu-menu) and see what code-set your receiver is set for. You might have to change it to 1-4 to get the 850 to work. 

Kevin D.


----------

